# Shepherds Pie



## SizzlininIN (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a simple recipe for this.  I've never made it and thought I might give it a shot.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 16, 2004)

I know you'll get some awesome authentic recipe...but I've recently made my version with: ground beef [usually 1#], sauteed with some onion, sliced fresh baby bella mushrooms - stir all together with some frozen baby peas and a jar [yes, flame me here!!!] of roast beef gravy or beef mushroom gravy - into an 8x8" pan and top with mashed potatoes.  I usually put some cheese in the potatoes then pop in the oven at 350 till it's all bubbly and the potatoes start to brown.  Sprinkle some cheese on top and let that melt.  

Hubby likes it as well as the British Tea Room here in town [as long as he hasn't been there in a couple months!!!] and son says I make miracles with meat and potatoes...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks JRsTXDeb...sounds simple and good .........hey taking some help from jarred or canned things are pretty common now days so don't worry about it......I am def. a shortcut kind of gal when time is crunched or I'm just being plain lazy   .


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 16, 2004)

I've found a couple of brands that are as good as I can make if I'm not cooking a roast from scratch...and I"ll use those - heck, I'll use about anything if I'm hungry enough!! have been in a couple places where folks 'claimed' to not use any prepared food product....wondering how on earth those folks are growing that much wheat, corn, cows....etc hehehe


----------



## honeybee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Shepard's Pie*

I used to make this years ago. When my kids played soccer I needed a make ahead casserole for dinner that I put into the oven for a half hour. 

I brown and drain one pound of ground meat (beef or turkey).  I add a jar of gravy to the cooked meat. I put the meat and gravy and a pound of steamed, frozen mixed vegetables in a baking dish. Sometimes I use a square Corning ware dish with a lid - I believe it measures 9 or 10 inches square. 

I put a mashed potato crust on top. I boil a couple of potatoes. I take the skins off when cool. I mash the potatoes, add an egg, add 1/4 to 1/2 c. nonfat sour cream to the potatoes. Completely mix the ingredients for the mashed potato crust. Put the mashed potatoes over the meat, gravy and vegetables. You can sprinkle some shredded cheddar cheese on the mashed potato crust before baking. (Cheese is optional but does add some flavor.)

Bake covered for 30 minutes at  350. You can serve immediately or let cool. It doesn't matter. This reheats well for a second meal. I've sometimes put everything together in the early morning and then baked it for a half hour at night for dinner and that is fine, too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks everyone...........I'm gonna try my hand at this


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

Traditionally shepherd's pie is made with minced lamb (hence shepherd!) and if it is made with minced beef it is called cottage pie.

Here's my recipe.

1.5 lb of top quality minced beef (I always buy Aberdeen Angus here in the UK)
2 large onions, peeled, cut in half and then sliced thinly.
2 medium carrots (ptional)
Stock

Fry the onions in a little sunflower oil, until transparent, but not browned.  Fry off the  mince to brown and allow all the extra fat to be drained out (I know some of the flavour disappears, too!).  Add a pint of beef stock, flavoured with a couple of good dashes of Worcester sauce to the mince and onions in a pot on top of the cooker. Add salt/pepper to taste.  Allow to cook together for at least an hour/to hour and a half.

In the meantime, boil some potatoes and when cooked, mash with butter and a little milk.

Put the mince mixture in the bottom of an oven proof dish.  Don't add too much of the gravy, the mixture shouldn't be swimming in it!  Then put a layer of the mashed potato on top, mark with a fork and dot with little bits of butter, and either put under the grill to brown or put back into a hot oven for half an hour or so, until bubbling and golden brown.

Thicken any remaining gravy and serve the cottage pie with a seasonal veg.

In Scotland at events like Burns' Suppers, we served bash neeps n chappit tatties (swede turnip and mashed potatoes)  I think the swede is called rutabaga (?) in the US.  I often top cottage pie with this mixture. When I prepare the potatoes, I dice the swede and add it to the boiling water, I then mash the two veg together with butter, milk and lots of black pepper.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 17, 2004)

*Shepard's Pies*

Interesting, Ishbel. I remember seeing recipes for shepard's pie using lamb. I didn't know shepard's bie made with beef is called cottage pie. Hmm.....

Having said that, and posting my recipe, I have eaten it without vegetables. I remember eating beef and gravy and mashed potatoes at school. It was one of my favorite dishes in the school lunch menu. I always made it with vegetables so it would be a complete meal. All in my family like it.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

The explanation I gave is what I grew up being told here in the UK!!

Traditionally, I believe that shepherd's pie has no other veg but onions in it, but that Cottage pie can have any veg you like  8) 

Very tasty on a cold, rainy winter's day in Scotland  8)


----------



## honeybee (Nov 17, 2004)

*Shepard's Pie*

I started making it with mixed vegetables because we all like them. I have seen recipes with a tomato sauce and green beans and ground meat and a mashed potato crust. What are some workable variations? What vegetables have you known to be in shepard's pie?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2004)

Well....

I sometimes add diced swede (is that rutabaga where you live?) as well as carrot, courgette and onions.  I've got a cousin who insists on putting tinned baked beans (the Heinz ones in tomato sauce!)  I've also known people to add sweet corn.


----------



## Strawberry Shortcake (Nov 17, 2004)

This recipe turned out amazing.  A little labor-intensive, but worth it.  My prep time was well over the 25 minutes stated.

Lamb Shank Shepherd's Pie with Creamed Spinach Recipe courtesy Gourmet Magazine 



Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Medium 
Prep Time: 25 minutes 
Cook Time: 3 hours 35 minutes 
Yield: 6 servings 
User Rating: 




Cook's Notes: Lamb shanks can be made 1 day ahead of assembling shepherd's pie and chilled, covered. Bring to room temperature before proceeding. Mashed potatoes can be made 1 day ahead of assembling shepherd's pie and chilled, covered. Bring to room temperature before proceeding. Shepherd's pie can be assembled (before being drizzled with melted butter) 1 day ahead and chilled, covered. Let stand at room temperature 1 hour before drizzling with butter and baking.


3 tablespoons vegetable oil 
5 1/2 pounds large lamb shanks (4 large) 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 small onions, sliced 
1/2 cup fresh thyme sprigs 
1/2 cup fresh rosemary sprigs 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
1 1/4 cups beef broth 
1 1/4 cups water 
3 pounds russet (baking) potatoes (about 6) 
3/4 cup whole milk 
Salt and pepper 
5 medium carrots, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
3 tablespoons unsalted, softened butter plus 2 tablespoons melted 
Creamed spinach, recipe follows 
Special Equipment: A ricer


Prepare lamb: Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Season the lamb shanks with salt and pepper and brown them in batches, transferring each to a plate when browned. Add onions and herb sprigs and cook, stirring, until lightly browned and soft, about 10 minutes. Return the shanks to the Dutch oven with the wine, broth, and water and bring to a boil. Cover, transfer to the oven, and braise until fork tender, about 2 hours. Transfer shanks to a plate. Discard herb sprigs. Pour cooking liquid (including onions) into a large glass measure. 
Prepare potatoes and boil carrots while lamb roasts: Pierce each potato once with a fork and bake on rack in lower third of oven until cooked through, 45 to 50 minutes. Cool potatoes 10 minutes, then halve lengthwise and scoop out flesh. Force warm potatoes through ricer into a bowl. Stir in milk, and salt, pepper, to taste. 

Cook carrots in boiling salted water until tender, about 10 minutes. Rinse under cold running water to stop cooking. 

Make gravy: Skim fat from cooking liquid (you'll have about 2 1/2 cups broth). Put the cooking liquid in a saucepan and bring to boil. Knead the flour and softened butter into a paste and whisk it into the liquid. Return the gravy to a boil to thicken and simmer, whisking occasionally, for 5 minutes. 

Cut lamb meat from bones, then tear meat into bite-size pieces. Stir meat into gravy and set aside. 

Assemble and bake pie: Spoon lamb-shank mixture into a 12 by 3-inch oval gratin dish or a 2 1/2 to 3-quart shallow baking dish, spreading evenly. Scatter carrots over lamb, then top with creamed spinach, spreading evenly. Top spinach with mashed potatoes, spreading evenly to edges of dish to cover filling completely. Make swirl patterns on surface of potatoes with back of spoon, then drizzle with the melted butter. 

Put baking dish in a foil-lined shallow (1-inch-deep) baking pan to catch drips and bake until top is golden and filling is bubbling, about 1 hour.


Creamed Spinach: 
1 package frozen creamed spinach 
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg 
Freshly ground black pepper

Cook spinach according to package directions. Whisk in Parmesan, salt, nutmeg, and pepper, to taste. Cook's Note: Spinach can be made 1 day ahead of assembling shepherd's pie and chilled, covered. Bring to room temperature before proceeding.




Episode#: SS1C04
Copyright © 2003 Television Food Network, G.P., All Rights Reserved


----------



## Strawberry Shortcake (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry, that wasn't exactly a simple recipe as requested.  It was on my mind because I'm going to make it for company this weekend.  If you spread the prep over two days, it's much easier.  *nods*


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2004)

This is another twist for Shepherd's Pie

2 cups leftover stuffing
2 cups leftover turkey cut into 1/2 inch cubes
1/2 cup defrosted frozen peas
1/2 cup defrosted frozen cubed carrots
1 1/4 cups turkey gravy
2 cups mashed potatoes (leftover).
1/4 cup milk or sour cream

In a 9x9 inch baking dish, oiled, spread a layer of stuffing
top with turkey, peas, carrots and gravy.

Combine mashed potatoes with milk or sour cream and spread over gravy.

Bake at 350 deg. for 20 to 25 mins until hot and bubbly.

Cool 5 minutes before serving.

Note: you can substitute any leftover vegs for the frozen ones.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

Strawberry Shortcake said:
			
		

> Sorry, that wasn't exactly a simple recipe as requested.  It was on my mind because I'm going to make it for company this weekend.  If you spread the prep over two days, it's much easier.  *nods*



yay!!!! a real recipe for shepard's pie!!!! i was raised on lamb in my shepard's pie, as the name would suggest, (i mean it's not cowboy pie).

copying this a i type. thanks a bunch ssc...


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 17, 2004)

*Shepherd pie recipe*

I would like to say this is an authentic British shepherd's pie, but I can't! It's really one of those things that here are about as many versions as there are cooks.

Anyway, here is how I make mine 


*SHEPHERD PIE*

*Ingredients*
14 oz of minced lamb or beef*
1/4 pint  lamb or beef stock
1 huge onion - chopped
7 oz of carrots
7 oz of canned  tomato
Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp of flour

9 oz of good starch rich potatos
cream of evaporated milk
salt and fresh ground black pepper

Mature cheddar cheese - grated

*Note: technically if you use minced beef then it is a "cottage pie" 

*Method*
1 - peel and set potatos to boiling for the mashed potato
2 - Heat oil and cook onions till they begin to change to translucent
3 - Add your meat and brown it
4 - Add stock, carrots, tomato, and a dash of Worcestershire sauce!
5 - cook, simmering and stirring for awhile ( about 5 mins )
6 - transfer to oven proof dish. The liquid should not come over the meat. If it does you can always put it back in the pan and reduce it a bit.
7 - Mash potatos with cream, black pepper, and salt
8 - Cover the meat with mash
9 - cover top with cheese!
10 - cook in the oven for about half an hour or until top is nice and crispy

Eat it and go yuuuuuuuuum!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 17, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks, I know you like the cheese on top of it!  lol


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2004)

I've never had lamb so I have no clue what it tastes like.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2004)

never had lamb????????  oh man, sizz, you are missing one of the greatest things to eat in the world. i love it; can't get enough...


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2004)

I had never heard of shepherd's pie until I had to eat dormitory food.  The version they made was wretched, so I never warmed up to it.  Not a big fan of lamb, but if we're eating baby animals, I'll try it with veal.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 17, 2004)

It's good with the minced beef


----------



## Strawberry Shortcake (Nov 18, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yay!!!! a real recipe for shepard's pie!!!! i was raised on lamb in my shepard's pie, as the name would suggest, (i mean it's not cowboy pie).
> 
> copying this a i type. thanks a bunch ssc...



You're quite welcome, bucky.  Let me know what you think of it.  I just braised my lamb this morning and the whole house smelled so good!


----------



## chez suz (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow Strawberry what a recipe!!!..I make braised lamb shanks a lot during the winter..never thought of shreding them for the pie.
Thanks


----------



## Strawberry Shortcake (Nov 20, 2004)

Suz, ya gotta love Sara Moulton, eh?   

You're welcome.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Traditionally shepherd's pie is made with minced lamb (hence shepherd!) and if it is made with minced beef it is called cottage pie...



But what if you live in Upper Peninsula Michigan where cottages are called cabins?  Would it then be called cabin pie, and if you were really hungry for it, would you have cabin Fever? Yuk, yuik    I know, I know.  Very bad puns there.  But I just couldn't resist.  

Seriously though folks, this stuff looks yummy.  I have to say though, that I never had shepahrd's pie, or cottage pie until I was an adult.  I wasn't very impressed.  The potatoes were generally of the instant variety, and the filling was soupy.  

But as this dish resembles the famous U.P. pastie, it does hold promise if made correctly.  Ufortunately, potatoes are on my "do not eat unless there is no other food available" list as they are so very high in starch, and low in fiber and nutritional value.  

Now don't get me wrong, I do know they do have viatamins and minerals (mostly in the skin), but are generally not suitable for diabetics.

I wonder how this general dish would be with a whole wheat pasta on top?  Might be interesting.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 21, 2004)

Well the mashed potatos shouldn't be sloppy and the meat/gravy shouldn't be either! Cooked correctly it's very nice dish


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 21, 2004)

Goodweed of the North...
Hmmm interesting comments re calling it cabin pie - but I supopse that as the dish is British in origin and we call small houses cottages....    well, you get my drift  8) 


Instant potato is not something you see very often in the UK - and the meat part should never be sloppy as Leaf Storm says...   it should be savoury and a real comfort food for a cold or wet winter's evening!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

I was just playing.    It will always shephard's or cottage pie.  And cabin fever is what you get when it's been such miserably cold weather, that you can't get out of the house for weeks on end, and everybody's  getting a bit cranky, and resltless for something to do.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't know why Bucky but Lamb scares me..........afraid I might let out a big Bahhhhhhhhhhh   I just picture that cute little furry thing and I just can't do it.  Now Deer..........I'll eat that............looks don't matter there because one of those cute lil bambies jumped out in front of us 6 years ago and totalled my car........eerrrrrrrrr!


----------



## kyles (Nov 25, 2004)

In Australia, shepherds pie is mince with potato on top and cottage pie is mince with potato on top but with a pastry bottom!!!

My dad made gorgeous shepherds pie always with instant potato! He made it up quite dry, and it was always really nice. I often make mine with instant potato for traditions sake, and to hear Col (the other half) do his "for mash get smash" impression - I'm sure Leaf and Ishbel know what I am referring to!

In my mince I nearly always use a stock cube and water, worcestershire sauce,a bit of smoked tobasco, lots of black pepper, onions, garlic, diced carrots and zucchini, and sometimes beans, peas or corn (smuggling in lots of veggies for extra fibre)

I sometimes put leeks, spring onion or lightly steamed cabbage into the potato topping.


----------



## SilvrBck (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got back from Philly where I had some great shepherd's pie and I'd like to try making it myself. This is what I'm going to do:


Coursely grind some top sirloin
Sautee some onion
brown the meat with the onion
add in some primary veal stock, a spoonful of tomato paste, worchestershire, S&P, a touch of beef bullion concentrate, a couple dashes Tabasco, and simmer for a while
thicken with a small amount of roux if necessary
make up some roasted garlic mashed taters
put it in a casserole dish and top with parmigiano reggiano
bake til brown and bubbly
Does this sound legit? I'm debating on the tomato...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely include the tomato paste.  It will add a lot to the flavor without making it a tomato dish.  After you've browned the onion and meat, add in the paste and brown that a bit too.  Sautéing the paste will add an additional depth of flavor and a little sweeter.


----------



## biev (Jun 22, 2006)

In Quebec everyone makes pâté chinois, which is one layer of ground beef, one layer of corn (from the can) and one layer of mashed potatoes. I've always wondered if that was the same shepherd's pie. Regardless, I've had to eat so much of it as a kid, I don't think I'll ever want to eat it again.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2006)

SilvrBck said:
			
		

> I just got back from Philly where I had some great shepherd's pie and I'd like to try making it myself. This is what I'm going to do:
> 
> Coursely grind some top sirloin
> Sautee some onion
> ...


 
Not really!  It was a British dish, often made out of the remains of a roast beef or roast lamb Sunday lunch.  There would be no garlic in the mashed potatoes, no tomato puree and certainly no foreign cheese!

But it sounds tasty - so who cares if it's 'legit'


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 23, 2006)

Shepherds Pie with Garlic Mash 

from Fast Food recipe book
1 1/2 T oil
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, diced
8 garlic cloves, peeled
750g lamb mince
1 1/2 C (375ml) of tomato pasta sauce
250ml beef stock
800g potato
30g butter
50ml extra beef stock

(no way am I typing this out word for word)
Cook onion and carrot in oil til soft.  Chop two of the garlic cloves and add.  Stir, then add mince and cook until browned.  Add tomato pasta sauce and stock.  Cover bring to boil and simmer for 25 min.  Uncover then cook for 20 minutes.

Cook spuds with rest of garlic til done.  Drain and mash with butter and extra stock.

PUt mix in a 1 1/2 litre casserole dish in a 200 degree celcius oven with spud on top and bake for 40 minutes.


----------



## BigDog (Jun 23, 2006)

My rendition of Shepherd's Pie, which I have come to learn is actually Cottage Pie, is beyond simple. I always make plenty of it for left overs to freeze.

Shepherd's/Cottage Pie (using a 9 X 13 pan)

2# ground beef
2 cans of creamed corn
10 or so medium potatoes
a few splashes of milk/cream (use to desired consistency)
1 stick of butter (salted or unsalted)

Brown the beef. At this point, if you would want to season the beef or add anything to the recipe, this would be the spot. Mrs. Big Dog doesn't like spice, so all I do is brown it.

Wash and peel the spuds (leave some skin if you so choose). Boil them until they are fork tender. Once drained, put the butter in the pot used to boil the potatoes, and return the potatoes (or you can use a separate bowl). Allow the potatoes to melt the butter some, and start to mash. I've used both a hand masher as well as a hand mixer. I find that the mixer makes smoother potatoes versus the masher being more lumpy. Add milk to texture preference (I prefer thicker mashed potatoes, but that is me).

Use a no stick cooking spray to "grease" your pan. Layer the beef evenly in the pan. Cover with the cream corn, evenly spread. Then spread the potatoes evenly over the other layers. Cook in a preheated 350 degree oven for about 30 minutes. You may want to place a drip catch pan in as well, as it is likely to overflow a bit. If you put the 9X13 right on the drip pan, you may need a bit longer cook time.

Serves 6 - 8

With Mrs. Big Dog not liking spice, once cooked is when I add my spice. Commonly I just used salt and fresh ground black pepper (lots of pepper), but I've been known to "kick it up a notch" with some of Emeril's Essence. BAM!


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 23, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> In Australia, shepherds pie is mince with potato on top and cottage pie is mince with potato on top but with a pastry bottom!!!


 
Kyles I am also an aussie but have never heard of pastry at the bottom of a cottage pie!  I thought that shepherds pie was made from lamb and cottage pie is the same but made from beef instead?


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 24, 2006)

That's right - shepherd's pie is made from minced lamb, cottage pie from minced beef!

Every time I've been in Australia it's been your summer - and far too hot to eat or cook shepherd's pie, so I can't comment!  And my sister would make it the same way as I do, because she grew up in Scotland


----------

